# SDK iPhone Gratuit



## philanthropist radish (27 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour MacG,

Étant intéressé par le développement d'applications iOS mais n'y connaissant presque rien (quelques notions de C/C++), je recherche en vain le SDK iPhone.
N'ayant pas pour objectif dans un premier temps de publier des applications sur l'App Store, je souhaiterais simplement obtenir ce SDK gratuitement, afin de me former sur ces outils avant de passer aux choses sérieuses 
En effet, payer 99 $  pour un outil qui ne m'attirera pas forcément et que je délaisserai au bout de quelques jours si la programmation est trop compliquée me paraît un peu exagéré.

J'ai vu qu'il fallait créer un compte développeur pour le télécharger, mais je ne voudrais pas que la somme soit créditée sur mon compte Apple (puisqu'il faut se connecter avec son Apple ID).

Je voudrais donc savoir s'il était possible, par le biais de cette inscription, de télécharger gratuitement le SDK, ou si d'autres sites le proposaient en téléchargement libre. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## gibet_b (27 Octobre 2010)

Si tu vas sur cette page, que tu cliques sur Login, et que tu t'enregistres en tant que développeur (même si tu as un compte apple, il faut que l'actives comme compte développeur sauf erreur - ça fait plusieurs années que je l'ai fait donc je me souviens plus bien exactement). Ensuite, tu relogues sur la même page et tu accèderas au téléchargement du SDK. Apple ne va pas te prendre 99 euros sans te le dire... L'accès au SDK est gratuit, ce qui est payant, c'est la mise à disponibilité sur l'app store.


----------



## thaand (27 Octobre 2010)

Merci beaucoup 
C'est en train de télécharger.


----------

